# SU: Stretching



## andrewm (18 Oct 2006)

I have a component that is basically a piece of bent rod. A long piece of steel bent at each end. What I want to do now is stretch this for use in different situations. Stretching just the long section of rod, not scaling the whole component. Is this possible in SketchUp? I'll post some pictures if it will make things clearer.

Andrew


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2006)

Andrew, no need to post a picture. Take a look at this: http://www.wizer.co.uk/sketchup/resize.htm Does this help?


----------



## andrewm (18 Oct 2006)

Thanks Dave, but in this particular case I think the answer is no. The rod was created using follow-me with a circle along a path. So when I try to select just part of it to stretch from that point it selects the whole lot. 

Andrew


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2006)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2006)

Having seen Andrew's model, I realize I neglected to tell him an important part for stretching is bent rod. Before making the left to right selection, Hidden Geometry must be turned on in the View menu. Otherwise the line segments that make up the rod, don't get selected. Of course in the video example I made, there were no hidden line segments to worry about selecting.


----------



## andrewm (18 Oct 2006)

Yaay, Bingo. just what I was after. Thanks again for your help. Isn't Sketchup amazing. It can do almost anything you want. Just have to know how.

Andrew


----------

